# Meine erste Teilnahme bei der Bike Transalp 2020



## frad80 (23. August 2019)

Hallo,

ich nehme nächstes Jahr an der Bike Transalp 2020 teil. 

Wollte mich mal mit erfahrenen Teilnehmern dieses Wettbewerbs austauschen...

Lohnt sich bspw. das Deluxe Bike Support Paket? Oder was muss ich bei den Hotelbuchungen beachten? Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte wo ihr schon mal auf die "Schnauze" gefallen seid?

Mir geht es bei diesem Posting erst einmal um das organisatorische... Training kommt noch 

Mein Plan:

Buchung Transalp mit den Paketen: Rücktransport zum Zielort, Gepäcktransport, Deluxe Bike Support - das Hotel buche ich über einen Veranstalter, so dass dieser für alle Standorte mir ein Zimmer bucht.

Ist das ein Plan?


----------



## juk (23. August 2019)

Zu meiner Zeit (2010) gab es im Zielbereich immer die Möglichkeit kleine Bike-Reparaturen durchzuführen. Shimano und Sram hatten eigene Servicestände. Ob es Deluxe Support braucht? Mein Tipp: Nimm Ersatz-Bremsbeläge mit, v.a. wenn die Bremse nicht von Shimano/Sram ist. Ich hatte seinerzeit meine Formula-Beläge schnell runter gebremst. Ersatz hatte in den Zielorten niemand. So musste ich mir bei Shimano eine neue XTR kaufen und anbauen lassen.  Ging auch ohne Deluxe.

Nach dem Rennen ist das Shuttlen zum Hotel recht strapaziös. Gepäck holen, schleppen, Shuttle finden, Shuttlefahrt. Bis man im Hotel ist... "The race after the race" nannten es einige amerikanische Mitstreiter. Ob der Hotelservice bessere (nahe!) Hotels bucht?

Ach, ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust.  Würde in dem Fall tatsächlich über das Camp nachdenken. Das Hotelshuttlen war echt anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaWipp (13. September 2019)

war dieses Jahr als Einzelstarter dabei, der Gepäcktransport ist doch eh mit drin, oder? Tasche stand immer schon im Hotel wenn ich ankam.
Habe über Host die Hotels buchen lassen, das läuft total easy, im Ziel immer ein Stand wo du erfährst wo das shuttle fährt, welches Hotel, Shuttlezeiten, etc.
Hatte den Bike Service gebucht, werde ich für 2020 nicht mehr machen. Die gehen halt auch nur mit dem Hochdruckreiniger drüber und checken die Schaltung und Bremsen und stellen das rad danach in den bike parc. 
Bin davon ausgegangen, dass die einen an tag 1 zb mal nach dem luftdruck fragen und der dann morgens stimmt, aber ist nicht. Da wo der Bike Parc und der deluxe service war, war auch immer der normal bike wash, solange das wetter ok war wäre man da selber auch schnell dran gekommen. Bei Regenwetter wollen dann halt alle. Der bewachte bike parc ging für mich auch ok, braucht man sein rad nicht aufs zimmer mitzunehmen.


----------



## DaWipp (13. September 2019)

Das Camp kann ich übrigens GARNICHT empfehlen. Selbst die Jungs vom Taschentransport fanden das ganz grausam. Da pennt man wirklich mit allen anderen in der örtlichen Stadthalle. An erholsamen Schlaf ist da nicht zu denken.


----------



## MB-Biker (24. September 2019)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Das Camp kann ich übrigens GARNICHT empfehlen. Selbst die Jungs vom Taschentransport fanden das ganz grausam. Da pennt man wirklich mit allen anderen in der örtlichen Stadthalle. An erholsamen Schlaf ist da nicht zu denken.



Sehe ich ganz anders: Camp ist fast immer Zentral gelegen, was viel Zeit spart. Hotels können auch mal weit weg vom Geschehen liegen. Unzimperlich darf man jedoch nicht sein. Zudem lernt man viele andere TN kennen.


----------



## juk (24. September 2019)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> Unzimperlich darf man jedoch nicht sein.



Ich kämpfe gerade sehr mit der doppelten Verneinung.  

Hast Du Camp-Erfahrung? Wie ist die Dusch- und WC-Situation?


----------



## MB-Biker (7. Oktober 2019)

Ja,


juk schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe gerade sehr mit der doppelten Verneinung.
> 
> Hast Du Camp-Erfahrung? Wie ist die Dusch- und WC-Situation?




Ja, ich gehe mit meinem Teampartner immer ins Camp, weils einfach am effizientesten ist. Meist ist die WC- und Duschsituation akzeptabel, ab und an aber auch recht Bescheiden. Nicht alle Hallen sind z.B. WC-technisch für so viele Leute eingerichtet. Toiletten kann man aber auch noch z.B. bei den Essensveranstaltungen (meist in anderen Locations) nutzen oder geht halt in ein Restaurant

Wie gesagt - zimperlich darf man nicht sein.


----------



## schgall (14. Oktober 2019)

habe 3mal am transalp teilgenommen.

frauen haben uns jeweils supportet. daher habe ich keine erfahrungen mit transfers und gepächtransport-service. hotels einmal über booking service des veranstalters gebucht. würde ich nicht mehr machen. 2mal dann vor ort umgebucht bzw. zusätzlich neu gebucht (einmal viel zu weit weg und einmal in industriegebiet mit altes fritten-fett-willkommens-siff in der luft ). selber buchen war immer isi.

ich bevorzuge klar unterkünfte wie massenschläge. auch wenn oft sehr einfach gehalten - aber das ist voll i.o. - dusche, warmes bett und ruhe...

wenn wie letztes jahr wetter super ist, dann eh alles isi. aber 2014 hat es jeden tag gepisst - es war kalt und garstig. da war ich sehr froh, hatten wir pensionen. da bin ich lieber ein warmduscher  da hätte ich mir auch bike-support-package gewünscht.... auch wenn es nur abspritzen gewesen wäre..... früher hatte scott einen spez. "VIP-service" - das war wirklich top.... die haben echt super service gemacht.... bei mir sogar rahmenlager etc. ersetzt gehabt.... gibt es glaube ich nicht mehr.... ok - fahre ja auch nicht mehr scott....

alles in allem ist alles sehr gut organisiert. je nach grösse des etappenortes halt etwas dezentral alles.


----------



## juk (12. Dezember 2019)

Hab mich für 2020 angemeldet mit Camp-Übernachtung. Mal was riskieren.  Hoffentlich wird's ordentliches Wetter geben.

Liest der Threadstarter hier eigentlich noch mit?


----------



## frad80 (12. Dezember 2019)

Hi, ja lese noch mit. Ich habe mich nun mit 3* Hotel im Einzelzimmer einquartiert. Ich brauche nachts meinen Schlaf 

Dann habe ich den Bikeservice Deluxe noch gebucht. Alles im Early Bird... So geht das preislich noch... Den Rücktransfer vom Ziel- zum Startort habe ich auch gebucht.

Nun läuft die Trainingsvorbereitung ...


----------



## baloo (12. Dezember 2019)

frad80 schrieb:


> Hi, ja lese noch mit. Ich habe mich nun mit 3* Hotel im Einzelzimmer einquartiert. Ich brauche nachts meinen Schlaf
> 
> Dann habe ich den Bikeservice Deluxe noch gebucht. Alles im Early Bird... So geht das preislich noch... Den Rücktransfer vom Ziel- zum Startort habe ich auch gebucht.
> 
> Nun läuft die Trainingsvorbereitung ...


und in allen Etappenorten ein Zimmer bekommen? 
Teilweise sind die Orte ja recht klein und haben gar keine Zimmer?! Gibt es da jeweils einen Bustransfer morgens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frad80 (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe das über den Veranstalter HOST gebucht... Die erledigen dann alles... Und man hat immer einen Ansprechpartner für alle Ort usw... Auch die hatten ein Early Bird Angebot. Ich glaube ich zahle 650 EUR für alle Übernachtung im Einzelzimmer inkl. Frühstück und Garantie.






						host-tour.de -&nbspThis website is for sale! -&nbsphost tour Resources and Information.
					

This website is for sale! host-tour.de is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, host-tour.de has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!



					host-tour.de


----------



## juk (12. Dezember 2019)

Im Hotel ist Schlaf auch nicht garantiert. Hatte einmal das Glück an einer gut befahren Straße zu nächtigen. Oder gerne auch Nachtleben in der belebten Innenstadt...

Viel Spaß allen!


----------



## frad80 (12. Dezember 2019)

Das stimmt - aber ein eigenes Bett und ein geruchsneutraler Raum - abgesehen vom Eigengeruch - ist ja auch was wert.

Euch auch allen viel Spaß - hoffe man sieht sich mal auf der Strecke!


----------



## baloo (31. Dezember 2019)

Hallo an die alten Transalp Füchse
einige Frage zum Hotelpackage: 
1. das Bike bleibt jeweils im Parc Ferme und kommt nicht ins Hotel, richtig?
2. wie habt ihr das dann jeweils mit dem Bike Service gemacht, Kettenwartung, Bremsen, etc., da ja das Gepäck im Hotel ist und dieses ggf. jeher weiter weg ist vom Parc Ferme?!
3. bietet der Veranstalter eine Möglichkeit einen kleinen Rucksack jeweils direkt zum Ziel zu transportieren, Gepäck ist ja im Hotel ?!
4. lohnt sich das Bike Service Package?

Schon jetzt vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Guten Rutsch
baloo


----------



## juk (1. Januar 2020)

Hi baloo,

1. Ja. Dort steht es sicher.

2. Es gibt techn. Service auf der Strecke und im Ziel, auch für die kleine Kettenwartung. Für Standardteile von Shimano und vermutlich auch SRAM wird es sicher auch Ersatzteile (gegen €) geben. Wer z.B. Formula-Bremsen fährt, sollte Ersatzbelege in die Tasche tun. Alternativ bleibt die Möglichkeit spontan auf XTR-Bremsen zu wechseln.  Meine Erfahrung. 

3. Es gibt einen Day Bag Service. Siehe: https://bike-transalp.de/teilnehmer/leistungen-preise/

4. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Omalos (18. Januar 2020)

Es kommt meiner Ansicht nach auch ein wenig darauf an, wieviel Zeit oder/und Lust man hat, nach dem Rennen noch mindestens eine Stunde und mehr am Technikstand zu verbringen, falls man einen Defekt hat. Beim Service- Package gibt man das Bike ab, weist gegebenenfalls auf ein Problem oder eine Defekt hin und am nächsten Tag ist das Rad wieder fertig und sauber. 
Bei der TOUR-Transalp (dem Schwesterrennen mit dem Rennrad), ist der Zusatzservice nicht nötig. Habe ich jedenfalls nie genutzt. Bei der BIKE-Transalp ist fast täglich etwas zu tun und das MTB sieht i. d. R. auch deutlich schmutziger aus als das Rennrad nach einer Etappe. 
Ich schlafe immer im Camp, da die Hotels manchmal auch außerhalb der Ortschaften liegen. Ich mag aber auch die Gespräche mit anderen Fahrern. Hotel wäre mir zu trist und zu beengt. Die Hotel-Schläfer müssen die Taschen außerdem eine halbe Stunde früher abgeben als die Campschläfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (29. Januar 2020)

So, alle Hotels gebucht, teilweise recht Mühsam noch Zimmer zu finden. Von den meisten hat man gar keine Antwort bekommen :-(

Jetzt noch ein bischen trainieren und dann Ride On.


----------



## frad80 (29. Januar 2020)

Supi, darf ich mal fragen was du unterm Strich für die Hotels insgesamt bezahlst?

Bis in 22 Wochen


----------



## baloo (30. Januar 2020)

klar - 578€ wobei zweimal inc. Nachtessen.
Hoffe aber dass alles klappt bei einer Unterkunft nur telefonisch Zusage


----------



## frad80 (30. Januar 2020)

okay - danke für die Info... Ich habe das bei HOST gebucht (ein Einzelzimmer, 8 Übernachtungen, inkl. Halbpension) für 719 EUR.

ca. 140 EUR mehr - wobei ich nicht weiß, ob du 7 oder 8 Übernachtungen gebucht hast. Also scheint aber unterm Strich die Buchung über HOST nicht wesentlich teurer zu sein und ich habe die Garantie bzw. einen Ansprechpartner für alles... Darum ging es mir bei meinen Fragen. Ich dachte anfangs auch, es selber zu buchen...


----------



## baloo (30. Januar 2020)

8-Nächte
Ich hätte auch gerne über HOST gebucht, war aber schon alles weg! Bei HOST hast du einfach die Sicherheit dass alles klappt, reps. wenn was schief läuft dass sie sich drum kümmern!


----------



## iglg (27. Februar 2020)

2011 waren wir mit dem Wohnmobil (gemietet) da ei. Also ich mit dem Bike, meine Frau mit WoMo parallel. Das war super!.
Das Camp war in Schulen oder Sporthallen. Das wäre mir zu laut.
Dieses Jahr mache ich nur die beiden Schnuppertage. Aber auch wieder mit Wohnmobil?


----------



## JensL (3. März 2020)

Ich bin dieses Jahr nach 2005 und 2006 zusammen mit zwei Kumpels auch mal wieder dabei. Wir starten alle in der Solokategorie. Unterkünfte haben wir selbst gebucht, was wohl (hat ein Kumpel gemacht) erstaunlich gut ging ... freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## frad80 (3. März 2020)

Hier noch ein Podcast, bei dem ich mal ein paar Fragen stellen durfte ... 






						Coffee & Chainrings
					






					www.coffeeandchainrings.de
				




Vielleicht ist es ja für den ein oder anderen von Interesse... Auf dem Blog gibt es auch die Streckenvorstellungen...


----------



## juk (11. März 2020)

Mal sehen, ob die Veranstaltung überhaupt noch statt findet...


----------



## baloo (15. April 2020)

juk schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob die Veranstaltung überhaupt noch statt findet...


Nachdem heute bekannt wurde, dass das Dolomiti Super Bike auf 2021 verschoben wird, gehe ich nun leider auch davon aus, dass auch die Transalp nicht statffinden wird :-(

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (16. April 2020)

Bislang weigert sich der Veranstalter die Realität anzuerkennen. Ich habe das Event für mich schon abgeschrieben. Entweder storniere ich und verzichte auf 50% oder der Veranstalter präsentiert eine Gutschein-Lösung für das nächste Jahr.


----------



## frad80 (16. April 2020)

Ich sehe das etwas anders - wir haben noch knapp 11 Wochen bis dahin. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass die Covid zahlen wieder massiv nach unten gehen, dann steht meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr im Wege. Wir reden hier von einer Outdoor-Veranstaltung... Also ich finde eine jetzige Terminabsage für voreilig und unverhältnismäßig...


----------



## FirstGeneration (16. April 2020)

Äh Realität und so????
Alle Großveranstaltungen sind bis Ende August 2020 ausgeschlossen; dazu gehören Messen, Konzerte, Fussballspiele etc. Und daher rechne ich auch ganz fest damit, dass in den nächsten Tagen die Absage kommt. Denn die TA ist gerade keine -nur- Outdoor-Veranstaltung, wenn Du mal an den ganzen Staff denkst, die Sponsoren, die Hotels, Übernachtung, Siegerehrung, Start etc und was alles da noch dranhängt, um die Veranstaltung durchführen zu können. 
Ich finde es schade, daß sich die TA in den letzten Jahren zu dem entwickelt hat, was sie heute ist; eine einzige Kommerzveranstaltung. Meine Meinung!


----------



## DaWipp (16. April 2020)

Wahrscheinlich ist es ähnlich wie bei Festivals & Co, wo man eine offizielle Absage (zb vom Staat) abwarten muss, vonwegen höherer Gewalt, Versicherung, Sponsorenverträgen, etc.

Sagt man die Veranstaltung vorzeitig von sich aus ab, dann ist das nämlich was komplett anderes.


----------



## frad80 (16. April 2020)

Kann man eigentlich noch zurücktreten von der Anmeldung?

ich will das nicht... interessiert mich nur mal. Sollte das Rennen ausfallen müssen die ja das Geld zurückerstatten....


----------



## DaWipp (16. April 2020)

frad80 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich noch zurücktreten von der Anmeldung?
> 
> ich will das nicht... interessiert mich nur mal. Sollte das Rennen ausfallen müssen die ja das Geld zurückerstatten....



Das ist die Frage, ob sie das dann müssen, vonwegen höhere Gewalt und so.


----------



## frad80 (16. April 2020)

Also wenn die deswegen solange warten und diese Karte spielen wäre das mies.

Bis Mai bekommt man 50% zurück. Also erwarte ich zumindest vor Mai eine Entscheidung....


*§ 5 HÖHERE GEWALT*
(1) Bei Ausfall oder Abbruch der Veranstaltung oder einzelner Etappen aufgrund höherer Gewalt (z.B. schlechtes Wetter) aus Gründen, die der Veranstalter nicht zu vertreten hat, wird der Veranstalter von seinen Leistungspflichten befreit, und der Veranstalter haftet nicht für Schäden, die dem Vertragspartner bzw. den Teilnehmern aus diesem Grunde entstehen (z.B. Anreise- oder Übernachtungskosten). 

(2) Im Falle örtlicher und/oder zeitlicher Verlegung der Veranstaltung oder einzelner Etappen aufgrund höherer Gewalt (z.B. schlechtes Wetter) aus Gründen, die der Veranstalter nicht zu vertreten hat, wird der Veranstalter von seinen Leistungspflichten befreit, und der Veranstalter haftet nicht für Schäden, die dem Vertragspartner bzw. den Teilnehmern aus diesem Grunde entstehen (z.B. Anreise- oder Übernachtungskosten). 

(3) Eine Erstattung der Teilnahmebeträge ist in den vorstehend unter § 5 (1) und (2) geschilderten Fällen ausgeschlossen. Bei örtlicher und/oder zeitlicher Verlegung ist der Vertragspartner bzw. sind die Teilnehmer zur Teilnahme an der neu festgelegten Veranstaltung berechtigt.


----------



## DaWipp (16. April 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass man, wie bei den meisten Eintagesrennen auch, dann versucht irgendwas über Gutscheine/Teilnahme im nächsten Jahr zu machen.


----------



## juk (17. April 2020)

Man möchte sich nun Anfang Mai entscheiden, ob die Transalp statt findet:








						CORONA Update: Status der BIKE Transalp
					

Nach wie vor verfolgen wir täglich sehr intensiv die Vorgaben und Empfehlungen der Gesundheits- und Regierungsbehörden in Österreich bzw. in Italien und sind im permanenten Austausch mit allen Regionen und Etappenorten der BIKE Transalp in Österreich und Italien.




					bike-transalp.de
				




Für die tour-transalper gilt der selbe Termin, was interessant ist. Denn die können nur bis einschl. 1.5. die 50% Storno in Anspruch nehmen. Wir haben bis zum 14.05. Zeit.

Die einzig mögliche Entscheidung kann nur eine Absage sein. Nicht so toll, dass die Veranstalter das nicht einsehen wollen. Wirtschaftlich natürlich ein Fiasko, aber es wird doch eh kein vernünftiger(!) Mensch erwarten, dass er 100% der Teilnahmegebühr zurück bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (17. April 2020)

juk schrieb:


> Man möchte sich nun Anfang Mai entscheiden, ob die Transalp statt findet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder automatische Anmeldung fürs nächste Jahr ?!
Wenn alles abgesagt wird, würde es eh Sinn machen die gleiche Strecke und die Etappenorte fürs 2021 zu belassen, ausser es sind schon Verträge mit neuen Etappenorte geamcht, was ich aber nicht glaube.


----------



## frad80 (17. April 2020)

Es gibt viele Veranstalter, die die Teilnahmeanmeldung für 2020 auf 2021 verschieben, so dass niemand auf seinen Kosten sitzen bleibt. Finde ich auch fair.... Für die, die ihr Geld haben wollen, sollten nicht mit 100% rechnen. Finde ich auch fair. Denn der Veranstalter kann ja letztendlich auch nicht dafür.

Ich finde es wirklich gut, dass das Bike Transalp Team bis zur letzen Sekunden versucht das Rennen stattfinden zu lassen. Bisher habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass man die Terminfrist 14.5. verstreichen lassen will...

Hier aktuelle Infos von der Webseite:
*CORONA UPDATE: STATUS DER BIKE TRANSALP*
16.04.2020 - 15:22





Nach wie vor verfolgen wir täglich sehr intensiv die Vorgaben und Empfehlungen der Gesundheits- und Regierungsbehörden in Österreich bzw. in Italien und sind im permanenten Austausch mit allen Regionen und Etappenorten der BIKE Transalp in Österreich und Italien.
Wir sind uns unserer Verantwortung bewusst, jegliche Richtlinien zu befolgen, um die Eindämmung des Virus zu unterstützen. 
Die Gesundheit unserer Teilnehmer und Partner sowie unserer Sponsoren und Mitarbeiter steht für uns weiterhin an oberster Stelle.

Aktuell gibt es seitens der Behörden in Österreich und Italien die Information, dass über die Möglichkeit der Durchführung von Events wie der BIKE Transalp bis Anfang Mai 2020 entschieden wird.
Eine finale Entscheidung, ob und zu welchem Termin die BIKE Transalp 2020 stattfinden kann, wird bis spätestens dahin erfolgen. Insofern bitten wir noch einige Tage um Geduld.   
Für Fragen wenden Sie sich gerne weiterhin per Mail an [email protected].

Wir möchten uns im Namen des gesamten Event-Teams für ihr Verständnis bedanken und sind der festen Überzeugung, dass wir diese Zeit mit vereinten Kräften und gegenseitiger Unterstützung meistern werden!


----------



## juk (5. Mai 2020)

Bei Facebook wurde der Name der Veranstaltung auf "Bike Transalp 2021" geändert.


----------



## baloo (5. Mai 2020)

Absolut nachvollziehbar wenn BT auch abgesagt wird! Rundherum werden alle Marathons (Hero, DSB, Ötzi) abgesagt, da war für mich klar dass auch die Transalp abgesagt werden muss.
Irgendwie hab ich dieses Jahr gar keinen Bock mehr,noch gross Rennen zu fahren, dann lieber nächstes Jahr wieder fullgas ?


----------



## juk (5. Mai 2020)

Die Absage ist längst überfällig. Aber noch ist nichts offiziell. Bissl unprofessionell zuerst auf FB rumzuspielen, bevor die Rundmail raus ist. Yunique ehem. Ley Events bekleckert sich da nicht gerade mit Ruhm.


----------



## JensL (6. Mai 2020)

baloo schrieb:


> Absolut nachvollziehbar wenn BT auch abgesagt wird! Rundherum werden alle Marathons (Hero, DSB, Ötzi) abgesagt, da war für mich klar dass auch die Transalp abgesagt werden muss.
> Irgendwie hab ich dieses Jahr gar keinen Bock mehr,noch gross Rennen zu fahren, dann lieber nächstes Jahr wieder fullgas ?


Geht mir ganz genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (6. Mai 2020)

juk schrieb:


> Bei Facebook wurde der Name der Veranstaltung auf "Bike Transalp 2021" geändert.


wurde wieder geändert! ich galube hier liest jeamnd mit ?!


----------



## juk (7. Mai 2020)

Endlich Gewissheit.
Eine Möglichkeit zur kostenlosen Stornierung hätte ich nun wahrlich nicht erwartet.  Mein kurzzeitig gehegter Groll ggü dem Veranstalter ist soeben verpufft. 

Hoffe, der Corono-Sch..ß ist 2021 Geschichte bzw. unter Kontrolle.


----------



## baloo (11. November 2020)

So wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr eure Anmeldung auch auf nächstes Jahr geschoben habt?
Hab grad auf der Homepage gesehen, dass es sogar wieder komplette Übernachtungspakette (HOST Event) gibt!
Ride ON


----------



## frad80 (19. April 2021)

Dreinländergiro heute abgesagt - Ortler Marathon auch... Ich befürchte wieder schlimmes.....


----------



## baloo (20. April 2021)

frad80 schrieb:


> Dreinländergiro heute abgesagt - Ortler Marathon auch... Ich befürchte wieder schlimmes.....


woher hast du die Info von der Absage des Orler Bike Marathons?


----------



## frad80 (20. April 2021)

Direkt vom Veranstalter.... per Mail


----------



## FirstGeneration (20. April 2021)

Habe ich auch direkt erhalten ... 2021 ist bei mir jetzt durch und ich hoffe auf ein normales Rennjahr 2022!


----------



## baloo (22. April 2021)

frad80 schrieb:


> Direkt vom Veranstalter.... per Mail


Bist du sicher dass der Ortler abgesagt ist, hab noch kein Mail bekommen und auch auf der Webseite oder FB steht noch nichts ?!


----------



## frad80 (22. April 2021)

Ja, hatte direkt bei Jürgen angefragt


----------



## DaWipp (22. April 2021)

Puh, also bei dem Aufwand mit dem veröffentlichten Hygienekonzept muss ich aber mal schwer in mich gehen, ob ich da Bock drauf habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. April 2021)

Was hat sich geändert?
Finde auf der Homepage nur das übliche.


----------



## frad80 (22. April 2021)

https://bike-transalp.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Dokumente/Covid19_Massnahmenkatalog_Teilnehmer_de.pdf


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. April 2021)

Danke.
Sorry aber da vergeht einem ja die Lust...


----------



## juk (23. April 2021)

Leute, mal ehrlich... Was erwartet ihr? Guckt euch die Infektionszahlen an. Glaubt jemand, das ist in wenigen Wochen wie durch ein Wunder Geschichte? Ohne ordentliche "No Covid" oder "Zero Covid" Strategie braucht ihr auch nicht für 2022 planen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. April 2021)

Hi juk




juk schrieb:


> Leute, mal ehrlich... Was erwartet ihr? Guckt euch die Infektionszahlen an.



Ja, es ist echt übelst. 



juk schrieb:


> Glaubt jemand, das ist in wenigen Wochen wie durch ein Wunder Geschichte? Ohne ordentliche "No Covid" oder "Zero Covid" Strategie braucht ihr auch nicht für 2022 planen.



Also ganz so negativ sehe ich es dann doch nicht...

Immerhin sind knapp 23% der deutschen Bevölkerung inzwischen das 1. Mal geimpft. Wenn wirklich deutlich mehr Impfstoff für Mai und Juni bereitgestellt, und auch verimpft werden kann, dann würde ich ganz vorsichtig darauf hoffen, dass evtl. ab Anfang September mit einigem Glück was gehen könnte. 

Klar das nutzt für die Translap leider garnichts, aber evtl. verschieben manche Marathon-, XC- und andere Bike-Event Veranstalter ihre Races auf Sept./Okt. ...



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## juk (26. April 2021)

> Eine indische Virusmutante könnte den bisherigen Impfstoffen entkommen, in Deutschland wurden bereits Infektionsfälle nachgewiesen.



Quelle: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...oscars-a-6bd7418f-bd51-4fc1-94a6-aa0b054c2395

Meanwhile in Germany: Der Vizekanzler träumt schon wieder von Lockerungen. 

So lange Wahlkampf vor Pandemiebekämpfung geht, ist mein Optimismus leider nicht vorhanden.


----------



## baloo (29. April 2021)

Braucht jemand ein Hotel-Paket für die Transalp, hätte ein Basis-Einzelzimmer Paket (HOST GmbH) abzugeben.
Bei Intresse bitte PM.


----------



## frad80 (29. April 2021)

baloo schrieb:


> Braucht jemand ein Hotel-Paket für die Transalp, hätte ein Basis-Einzelzimmer Paket (HOST GmbH) abzugeben.
> Bei Intresse bitte PM.


Kann man da nicht mehr kostenfrei zurücktreten?


----------



## baloo (29. April 2021)

frad80 schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht mehr kostenfrei zurücktreten?


Nö, 20% werden behalten.
Weiss jedoch nicht wie es aussieht wenn der Veranstalter absagt. 
Aber ich bin raus, fahre wieder wenn alles "normal" ist. Hab kein Bock auf so Corona Veranstaltungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaWipp (29. April 2021)

Nach ein paar mal drüber schlafen sehe ich das entspannter. Trainiere jetzt 2 Jahre in erster Linie dafür, wenn man so will, da verschmerze ich 1x am Tag testen. Abendveranstaltung war ich eh immer nur zum Essen. Fahre alleine ein Rennen, bin da nicht um neue Freunde kennenzulernen. Mit etwas Glück bin ich bis dahin sogar durchgeimpft.


----------



## frad80 (29. April 2021)

Es ist mein 4. Anlauf... Tod des besten Freundes, dann Mutter, dann Corona und nun nochmal Corona... Neeeee - ich will das auch durchziehen... Ich hoffe, dass es klappt...


----------



## baloo (6. Mai 2021)

Verschiebung der Tour Transalp, wird wohl auch für die Bike Transalp so sein?!


----------



## DaWipp (6. Mai 2021)

Wird‘s dann nicht langsam ein bisschen frisch? 🥶


----------



## G3Targa (6. Mai 2021)

Sollte die Tour TA viel eher sein als die Bike TA?
Ich wäre bis zum Start durchgeimpft und im Herbst kann ich nicht
Gerade nachgeschaut: Der Start wäre am 20.6.  gewesen. Können zwei Wochen viel ändern? WC - Wohl Caum...


----------



## frad80 (22. Juni 2021)

Sucht jemand noch ein Einzelzimmer in Riva Del Garda? Hätte eins abzugeben. 

Anreise 10.07.2021 – Riva del Garda
Abreise 11.07.2021
Hotel Gardesana
Via Brione, 1, 38066 Riva del Garda TN, Italien
 +39 0464 552793  [email protected]
 https://www.gardesanahotel.it/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

